# My beautiful Emma Faith born still 10/14



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I just wanted to acknowledge the birth of our third child - our second daughter, Emma Faith at 2.25am this morning. She was 7'4, born at 40+1 and beautiful,perfect and plump. She was born not breathing and couldn't be resuscitated. I do want to post her birth story - a beautiful, hard vba2c to honour the way she came to be born and will do that when I feel able (and have spoken to my midwives to get it all straight in my head). Although I will never know why she wasn't breathing - I am confident that the path we chose with our birthing plans was not the reason for her leaving us so soon.

I'm just home from the hospital and miss her already







We are going back to see her tomorrow.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

: So sorry.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

You are in my thoughts, mama. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh mama........I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

So sorry praying for you and your family.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

so very sorry, mama.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

so sorry


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Emma Faith


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so sorry. If there is anything you need, you have a big group of ladies here who understand. Make sure you get lots of pictures and mementos.


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

It pains me so much to see a new baby added to this board.
I'm very sorry for your loss.. many hugs coming your way.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## RABITGRL (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss







You and your family are in my thoughts.







Emma Faith


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

Hugs mama- I'm so sorry!


----------



## Nicole95 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you....I am so very sorry mama


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry - my daughter was stillborn on Friday. My heart is with you.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

oh my! and today too! I am SO sorry. I know unfortunately know **exactly** what you are going through. feel free to pm me any time.

hugs all the way around,
Rebecca


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

So, so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm sorry mama









you're in my thoughts


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

s I'm so sorry for your loss







I know its hard to think about right now but please, take lots of pictures, a clipping of hair, hand and foot prints or even castings. Bring home the clothes and blanket she was wrapped in and store them in a ziplock bag. In time you will come to cherish these items I promise.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Peace.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I am so sorry
















for your little one


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sorry Mama.


----------



## my2suns (Jan 3, 2003)

Jill-I am so very sorry


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

:

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh mama, when you are ready... but my heart is aching for you.


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

I am very very sorry for you loss. God be with you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MotherMama (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so sorry. Sending your family peace during this hard time.







:


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss. You are not alone, there is a sizeable group of ladies on this board with full term losses. We are here for you.
d.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama I am so sorry to hear this. I pray you find peace.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I posted on your other thread, but I just wanted to let you know again how very sorry I am.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words.

Know that you are not alone and we mourn with you.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Very pretty name...

HUGS


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I am so very sorry for you and your family's loss. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Finding Serenity (Aug 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## arahzel (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

Oh mama, i'm crying for you and your family. Prayers to all of you. What a beautiful name you chose - my kids call my mom Emma (my dad's longtime nickname for her). We have yet to name our lost baby.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## majormajor (Nov 3, 2006)

i am so, so sorry.


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry, mama. My baby was born not breathing and with no heartbeat in April. They tried to resuscitate, but were not successful. It is maddening and so unfair. Please post more when you are ready.


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

, Mama. I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Emma Faith.


----------



## jenbo25 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our son on the same day, Oct. 14th. We are still devasted and long to have him back. Just remeber that she will always be with you, she is your little angel. Nevin John is our little angel just like your angel. Hopefully they will meet in heaven...


----------

